# Low tech, lam wa-handles



## Mike9 (Oct 4, 2012)

I have some pieces of nice curly maple and some type of rosewood I'm not sure what it is, but decided to make some new handles for a couple of Tojiro ITKs. One is a 210mm Gyuto the other is a 150 Petty. I also did one for my Yamawaku 210 Gyuto. I did't have time to jig up to drill solid chunks so I laminated these these together. I can see where this is going and am thinking of ways to jig for handles. The finish is thinned tung-oil with a little urethane for hardness.

Tojiro 210 gyuto










Gyuto and Petty





Yamawaku 210 Gyuto





Layout for core - it's as thick as the tang


----------



## knyfeknerd (Oct 4, 2012)

Looks nice Mike


----------

